# Armour



## kl2010 (May 10, 2010)

Two weeks ago I switched from synthroid (112mcg) to armour (120). I felt better almost immediately! I am so happy to have a doctor who FINALLY treats me based off of symptoms and labs, not JUST labs!

My question - Can armour be taken with food? Does it need to be early in the morning, or is 8 or 9 OK? Also, I have read that some people like to dissolve it under their tongue. The pharmacist did not say anything about this...? How long does it take to build up in the system?

Any other thoughts on Armour would be appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kl2010 said:


> Two weeks ago I switched from synthroid (112mcg) to armour (120). I felt better almost immediately! I am so happy to have a doctor who FINALLY treats me based off of symptoms and labs, not JUST labs!
> 
> My question - Can armour be taken with food? Does it need to be early in the morning, or is 8 or 9 OK? Also, I have read that some people like to dissolve it under their tongue. The pharmacist did not say anything about this...? How long does it take to build up in the system?
> 
> Any other thoughts on Armour would be appreciated.


As long as you are consistent, Armour will be titrated to what you always do. It is not recommended to take it sublingual. Just take as instructed at the same time every day and "if" you take iron or calcium, make sure you take that 4 to 5 hours away from the Armour.

When do you get labs? That is a high starting dose of Armour. You went from no exogenous T3 to 18 mcgs. of T3. Be alert for hyper symptoms; okay?

But yes...................your doc sounds caring and interested in getting you feeling better. That is a huge plus.

Keep us in the loop here if you will!


----------

